# Disciplines



## michickenwrangler (Aug 21, 2010)

Informal poll

What disciplines do you ride/compete in?

My main one is distance riding (competitive trail and endurance) although I do school dressage. DD is doing leadline (hunt seat attire) and beginning training level dressage.


----------



## goodhors (Aug 21, 2010)

Driving is the main discipline for us.  Everyone here must be able to be driven.  They ride as well, daughter shows in 4-H in all catagories.

Our favorite competition in Driving is doing Combined Driving.  We may also show in some Pleasure Driving ring classes in 4-H or at shows.  Husband is the main driver, daughter and I are the grooms he has to have driving Multiples.  He does Pairs, Fours, Tandem.  Daughter drives a Single.  I help with conditioning at times, but horses do best with a single driver to be their sharpest.

I ride, though not showing any more.  Mostly hauling daughter about.  She does Western, English, jumping, speed, riding patterns, trail.  She uses one of the older horses, he takes good care of her.  She has competed in Dressage, but is not wild about it.  She is on the school Equestrian Team and will be competing Districts next weekend and once in Sept with them.  Best Team in Districts goes to Regionals then to State in their team class.  She is practicing all the areas, since Coach decides which classes each kid will compete in for Team points.  

We have three young horses coming along.  Two have been working on learning Driving, green under saddle.  have to get some polish on their riding skills.  The third is green under saddle, just bought her.  Very immature, so she will get some rides but mostly just left to grow more.

Driving is a lot of fun for us, can do it as a family activity.  Husband has no time to ride and stay fit, but you can sit a carriage and not get sore, as well as haul a few friends along that don't ride! 

Never tried the long distance rides, too busy showing back then.  Now I don't have the time to get them fit or the correct type of horses.  I do enjoy trail riding, which we do now and again.  Just so many other things going on too!


----------



## apdan (Aug 23, 2010)

Trail Riding - nothing advanced just road and trail riding


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 23, 2010)

Trail Riding (Western/English Pleasure,) Basic Dressage, and then, of course, Cavalry (which is really Dressage, with weapons, like it used to be!  )


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Aug 23, 2010)

Halter, showmanship, western pleasure/western equitation.


----------



## sterlng&sierra (Aug 27, 2010)

Distance Riding, 
Open Showing (usually hunt or in-hand),
Dressage


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 27, 2010)

Pure pleasure baby!! 

I like to call my style of riding "extreme riding"...long, wild rides alone.


----------



## PonyGal (Sep 19, 2010)

Eventing! You can't beat the thrill.......................


----------



## LauraM (Sep 20, 2010)

I have done eventing, H/J, Jumpers, dressage, western speed events and trail riding.  I currently do more trail riding (well, "extreme mountain" trail riding) than anything else when I ride for myself.


----------



## Horsiezz (Sep 25, 2010)

Well,mostly trail riding for now,but next year marks my first year of 4-H and showing. I hope to do some Halter and Western Pleasure,maybe some Jumping. Next month I am going to my first Hunter Pace, which I have been training for, and next year I will start competing in Extreme Cowboy Races,which I have also been training for. 
Next year also means I will be old enough to start showing my Miniature Stallion(you have to be 13 to show a a miniature stallion) in Halter and maybe some Liberty,Jumping,and Costume. We are hoping to put some wins on him and put him up for stud, he has champion bloodlines and excellent conformation. And he will also be trained to drive in the near future when we get the rest of the driving equipment.  We will be very busy! 
But I also do some parades 
Here is a picture of my niece and Cash(Jordan's American Thunder) our mini in a Memorial Day Parade. She lead him, and I rode my own horse.


----------

